# "cold/warm/hot" meats



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

I saw this in another thread and did not want to hijack. This was in reference to duck being a "cold" meat, so what is that and what does it mean?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Ayurveda, perhaps?


----------



## Atila (Oct 15, 2011)

Good question. I saw somewhere the same thing and wondered about it.


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

It was in the thread named updates-ideas

Catahoulamom posted the following:
“Here's a list I found online of "cold" meats (obviously, not all of these would be appropriate for a dog): turkey, duck, cod, conch, clam, crab, oyster, scallop, rabbit (raised), egg white, alligator, turtle, frog, shark

Maybe once she has become more "balanced" she can try some neutral meats, here's a list of those (neither heating or cooling): pork, beef, salmon, sardines, tuna, catfish, goose, pigeon, wild rabbit, tripe, quail, carp, mackeral

And just for the record, "heating" meats: chicken, venison, mutton, shrimp, lobster, beef kidney, lamb kidney, lamb liver, chicken egg yolk, ham, prawn, pheasant.

Not sure how accurate that is.”


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah. It's Chinese medicine. The idea is that sickness is caused by an imbalance in yin or yang, which can be remedied through foods that build one or the other.

http://www.naturalgynae.com/downloads/diet_sheets.pdf


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Haha! So funny to see this! I went to a holistic vet who told me that my dog's yin needs strengthening. It's been a little bit of a joke, but I won't deny that fish and duck has been helping. So "cold" foods strengthen the yin, while "hot" foods strengthen the yang. Not sure about chi... But apparently Sonya's chi is great! :becky:


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the explaining that!


----------

